# Erdstall tunnels



## RedDave (Jul 30, 2011)

Just learned about these: narrow tunnels of unknown purpose, found around southern Germany, probably dug during the middle ages:

Experts Baffled by Mysterious Underground Chambers

[ame="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erdstall"]Erdstall[/ame] (in German).


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 30, 2011)

RedDave said:


> narrow tunnels of unknown purpose,



Isn't it obvious Dave? It's Saddam Hussein's holiday home in Bavaria! It's in a bit of a state though now because he's not been over in a while...


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 4, 2011)

That's amazing, especially as they're all under Bavaria and no-one knows who built them or why. Really enjoyed reading about that...cheers for the link, Dave.


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this - a great read


----------



## night crawler (Aug 4, 2011)

Great read, thanks for that.


----------

